# How to get more member statistics?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it possible to have each person to fill out a questionaire before becoming a member to get info such as if they are Dish or DirecTv customer and such info as that? How could we get this info from current members before they post again?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There is a spot for DBS Provider and equiptment in the profile, but I dont believe we can do a questionaire type page.


----------

